# Old Casio's



## Thomasr

*Old Casio's*


View Advert


Any got any old Casio digital stuff lurking. Semi vintage semi working is fine




*Advertiser*

Thomasr



*Date*

05/01/22



*Price or Trade Value*

100.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

